# Need one for Floater trip 8/27/2016



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Weather permitting, we plan to launch out of Surfside around noon tomorrow and need one more person to share expenses that is experienced and has their own tackle to go after yellowfin and blackfin tuna at the Floaters. Please text me, Otis at (281) 827-8307 if interested. Thanks in advance.


----------

